# OK we solved the switch thing now a smelly



## LEN (Jun 26, 2008)

On the way home the other day in the RV we got a gray water smell and thought it was some splashing coming up the shower.
Two part question here, Will a clogged vent cause this and there seems to be a shower drain plug missing is there one and can 
I get a replacement????

LEN


----------



## C Nash (Jun 26, 2008)

Re: OK we solved the switch thing now a smelly

Len, sometimes due to movement the traps in the drains lose there water in the elbo that blocks the smell. Yes a clogged vent would cause a smell and you can also get a different cap that helps pull the fumes out the vent while traveling.  Not sure what you are talking about on the drain plug but you should be able to replace it.


----------



## DARLING (Jun 26, 2008)

Re: OK we solved the switch thing now a smelly

I thought that the vents were for the black tank.  But Walmart has this thing that looks like w weather vane fin that spins with the wind direction to help pull the odors up & out.

Not sure what plug you mean.

Darlin


----------



## C Nash (Jun 26, 2008)

Re: OK we solved the switch thing now a smelly

Both my tanks have vents and think they all would.  Have to to keep pressure from building while tank is filling.


----------



## DARLING (Jun 26, 2008)

Re: OK we solved the switch thing now a smelly

You see that is not really my department.  That is Honey's job. Filling & empting the tanks. :laugh: 

Darlin


----------



## C Nash (Jun 26, 2008)

Re: OK we solved the switch thing now a smelly

Well, as long as you will cook


----------



## DARLING (Jun 26, 2008)

Re: OK we solved the switch thing now a smelly

NO, he does that too.  He cooks & clean up.

Darlin


----------



## C Nash (Jun 26, 2008)

Re: OK we solved the switch thing now a smelly

He needs a talking to get him online :angry:


----------



## DARLING (Jun 26, 2008)

Re: OK we solved the switch thing now a smelly

He cooked professionally for years b-4 I met him.   So I let him stay in practice

Darlin


----------



## DARLING (Jun 26, 2008)

Re: OK we solved the switch thing now a smelly

I told Honey that when we go full time he will have to decide on his cookware or tools.  Both would put the coach over weight.

Darlin


----------



## ARCHER (Jun 26, 2008)

Re: OK we solved the switch thing now a smelly

When my grey tank (actually the sink) smells, what I normally do is bring the hose inside and kind of cover it a little and spray it down each side of the sink(s) (kitchen and Bathroom), then I flush it real good, and then I put some of that yellow treatment in each sink, just enough to kind of fill the traps.  It normally gets rid of any smell (which is normally food particles caught in the trap, I think.  Of course, I also treat the grey tank also about once a month, since I usually leave it open while camped but close it a day or so before dumping black tank.    Darlin, sounds like  you really trained Honey good.       :laugh:


----------



## DARLING (Jun 26, 2008)

Re: OK we solved the switch thing now a smelly

Actually his Mama did that.  We get the strangest looks(mostly from younger( 18-30 yr olds)  because he opens the car door for me, holds open the door at restaurant,   Does when men should do for their women.  Its is called Manners.

Darlin


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2008)

Re: OK we solved the switch thing now a smelly

Len i agree on all the above post ,, but i have one  ??? what plug or cap are u talking about ,, the type that keeps the water in the tub?? or the one on the roof ,, that keeps the rain out ,,, sorry , i may have missed it in the above post ,, but just wondering    :approve:  :approve:


----------



## LEN (Jun 26, 2008)

Re: OK we solved the switch thing now a smelly

The cap would is at the shower drain, there is what appears to be large treads centered in the drain that might be used to screw a plug/cap/cork to stop splash back while going down the road. When I get a chance I'll check the roof vent as there were plenty of critters lookin for a place to build a home in the mountains. The smell seems to come just from the shower drain.

LEN


----------



## H2H1 (Jun 27, 2008)

Re: OK we solved the switch thing now a smelly

Darling it's nice to have manners and treat your wife/lady with respect, but let be honest here, if he does all that do you drive, change the oil, buy the gas???? let's share and share alike :laugh:  :laugh: 

PS I also open the car door and at restaurant to, as the old saying goes=== if the lady isn't happy then no one will be


----------



## DARLING (Jun 28, 2008)

Re: OK we solved the switch thing now a smelly

Yes I do drive. I do windows while he fuels up,  & I am the Official tool go-4 when we do maintance. Tough Job :laugh: 

Darlin


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Jun 29, 2008)

Re: OK we solved the switch thing now a smelly

Hey, Darlin, I want you to go with us on our next trip. Leave the DH at home, though, he eats too much!  :clown:


----------



## C Nash (Jun 29, 2008)

Re: OK we solved the switch thing now a smelly

Len, I'm still confused, not hard for me, about the plug in the drain.  Are you talking about a strainer that goes in the drain? I have never seen a plug.


----------



## LEN (Jun 29, 2008)

Re: OK we solved the switch thing now a smelly

I really don't know if there is/was a plug. It appears as though in the center of the drain there is a course thread(male) that could have a plug screwed in. Seems it would be a logical place for one as this is the lowest point in the grey water system next to the grey water tank itself.

LEN


----------



## DARLING (Jun 29, 2008)

Re: OK we solved the switch thing now a smelly

Could it have been that is where the screen for hair screws down?

Well is all else fails,  you can go to the Dollar Store & get a flat round rubber drain mat/cover to  cover the drain when you are driving. They are about $1.

Darlin


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2008)

Re: OK we solved the switch thing now a smelly

can u shoot some pictures of it for us to see ,, Len ,, that may help us out helping u on this  :approve:


----------



## LEN (Jun 30, 2008)

Re: OK we solved the switch thing now a smelly

When I get back out to the MH I'll try to remember the cam and get a shot. This might take a few days this week is kinda booked.

LEN


----------



## LEN (Jun 30, 2008)

Re: OK we solved the switch thing now a smelly

OK went out to the MH this morning and no joy on the vent being plugged. No smell in the home now but I don't want it again. Got a pic of the drain(It's in the albums "LEN ") Then I saw someone mention yellow stuff--Whatsat??????

LEN


----------



## beaver123456 (Jul 13, 2008)

Re: OK we solved the switch thing now a smelly

all so look in the cabinite under the sink there is a VENT cap in there replace it, they leak, smells althe time when you drive and sit if bad , only a couple a dollars looks like i little dome wiith holes... thats your  smell !!!!!!!!!


----------



## ARCHER (Jul 13, 2008)

Re: OK we solved the switch thing now a smelly

Len, the yellow stuff I bought at Wal-Mart in the RV supply section.  It is for grey tanks, drains, etc.  I believe it works good as long as you clean out the traps good.


----------



## Shadow (Jul 13, 2008)

Re: OK we solved the switch thing now a smelly

We use TST grey water odor control. May be the same stuff Archer is talking about.


----------



## ARCHER (Jul 13, 2008)

Re: OK we solved the switch thing now a smelly

Yup, Shadow, I think your right.  Tks


----------

